# New Shuttle Service on the Ark.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is a great new option for private shuttles on the Arkansas River in Buena Vista. Are there others that do this? We get asked all the time and would like to share other options for paddlers to make their days easier on the ARK.

https://www.inaraft.com/private-shuttle-arkansas.php


----------



## sinker (Jun 9, 2011)

Got a lift from them last year for the milk run--they have a great private putin at the beginning and the old guy (probably my age) that drove our van to the takeout was friendly and sober!  5 stars by me


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

What does this cost? The link provided gives no info on price.


----------



## sinker (Jun 9, 2011)

i think we paid $30 for a ruby mtn takeout

they surely charge differently for different stretches


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

Matty said:


> What does this cost? The link provided gives no info on price.


The Location dropdown box on the form shows the prices.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

A sober shuttle driver sweet, will they also do pick ups at the take out and drive me back to camp?

Now that would be a service.


----------



## sinker (Jun 9, 2011)

only a drunk would do that!


----------

